# city streets: what material did you use?



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, I have superstreets and I wanted to blend in regular roads to accompany these and previously I used masonite, but its a pain. I thought foam? 1/4". 

your ideas? 
thanks Chris


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

old464 said:


> guys, I have superstreets and I wanted to blend in regular roads to accompany these and previously I used masonite, but its a pain. I thought foam? 1/4".
> 
> your ideas?
> thanks Chris


 
Did you ever think about using roofing shingles, Shaygetz has some pictures somewhere using them.
I think it was him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at this thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7717 

In the first post I think these are roofing shingles he used for his roads.

He has one where they cross the rails, looks great.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

never thought about shingles and easy to cut with a utility knife. great idea, I wonder if I can get a few on the side and not a bundle. Ill have to check the shed for some. maybe just maybe...... 

The only thing is that the superstreets will not match up and I wanted to kind of blend those together. so I thought of that White board foam stuff you can get at walmart and artist shops. 

thanks for the shingle suggestion, ill have to see about that

Chris


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

old464 said:


> never thought about shingles and easy to cut with a utility knife. great idea, I wonder if I can get a few on the side and not a bundle. Ill have to check the shed for some. maybe just maybe......
> 
> The only thing is that the superstreets will not match up and I wanted to kind of blend those together. so I thought of that White board foam stuff you can get at walmart and artist shops.
> 
> ...


As your riding to the store or wherever, look for roofers doing a roof. They throw tons of scrap all over. Scrap from cutting the new shingles is better.
Ask if you can take a few pieces of the scrap.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

haha, i had the chance all this summer and now most are gone. but, since I inspect job sites residential and commericial for earthmoving stuff, I am always in the plans. Ill have to dumpster dive into the roll off boxes!


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

I used rubber craft foam sheets. Can't recall the brand but it's at Michael's or similar. Cut them to shape, scuff 'em up with fine sandpaper if you want, use model striping tape for street lines. They also take acrylic washes well for weathering.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I will suggest using asphalt paper or tar paper. You can pick up a roll of #30 asphalt paper at homedepot for under 20 bucks.
You can cut out your roads and or parking lots using one whole piece vs using shingles and butting the shingles together and having seams.


I like to use quick set drywall mud that comes in a bag. You can buy a bag for about 7 bucks.
I prefer the drywall mud over smooth-it and other similar products.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

beachbum said:


> I used rubber craft foam sheets. Can't recall the brand but it's at Michael's or similar. Cut them to shape, scuff 'em up with fine sandpaper if you want, use model striping tape for street lines. They also take acrylic washes well for weathering.


I think that is what Im going to use to build up the streets to hide some o the sidewalk on the mth building. scuffing it a little or glueing sandpaper down and painting it with the wash might work well. the tar paper I might use in the rural areas of the layout. thats a good idea too. i might a roll in the shed from doing my bathroom shower. 

great guys! thanks
Chris


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

beachbum, do you happen to have a picture of the rubber foam sheets that you used, i am trying this too and am having trouble finding it. thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen people use fine #800 or finer sandpaper, looks great.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

One tip I've seen others tout here, when it comes to roadways ...

Roads (cement or asphalt) in real life are NOT all a uniform color. Filled with shades, stains, etc. Also lots of cracks. Mix it up ... scuff it up ... it may look more realistic in the long run.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bite your tongue TJ, they just repaved the street that goes by our house, it's perfect black!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

(Some tax dollars do work for us!)


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I got some foam board at staples for 7.00. it is the right height and matches my superstreets roadway, now im going to glue the sandpaper to it after I cut them to size. ill take your suggestion john on the # paper 800 is good as I had a few sheets of that in the garage. it should work great. 

I just got one of the outside tracks screwed down, tested some engines and my 4 year old almost ran the Dash 8 off the track! 

chris


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

matt785115 said:


> beachbum, do you happen to have a picture of the rubber foam sheets that you used, i am trying this too and am having trouble finding it. thank you


This guy's got a tutorial for making asphalt roads using the craft foam that Beachbum was talking about. He brushes on a coat of tinted plaster on top of it. It forms a brittle crust on top of the soft foam, which allows him to press down in some areas creating cracks. 

http://www.telusplanet.net/public/crowley/ashphalt_roads.htm

Steve s


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Sorry about the delay - yeah, that's either the stuff or basically the same product. Cheap too - I think it's about $1 per sheet around here.

On the to-do-someday list is to experiment with a matte cutter and this stuff to see how it takes a bevel.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

beachbum said:


> I used rubber craft foam sheets. Can't recall the brand but it's at Michael's or similar. Cut them to shape, scuff 'em up with fine sandpaper if you want, use model striping tape for street lines. They also take acrylic washes well for weathering.


Yea that's what I settled on. It's easy to work with and looks good.


----------

